# Stream to Ubuntu 7.04



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

I've 'upgraded' from WinXP to Ubuntu 7.04 (via Wubi). :up: So far, I've had pretty good luck at migrating from my Windows apps to Linux versions with one IMPORTANT exception: I am not able to stream my TiVo via vstream to my computer as I'm used to doing in WinXP with WMP. I've googled for help and have come across a how-to put together by Gunnyman but it is for an older version of VLC than what is now released. I've located the code for the older version but have been unable to compile it because the software libraries are updated in the latest version of Ubuntu. Mplayer was also referenced but the files that allow ty streaming seem to have been deprecated. Is anyone streaming to the latest Ubuntu and if so, can you give me a rough outline on how you accomplished it?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

as far as I know it can't be done right now, unless you want to compile the new plugins that are floating around on DDB.


----------



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks, Gunnyman, I was afraid of that. And it seems like compiling the plugins is beyond my Linux skills at the moment. Oh well, I'll stick with the dual-boot setup for awhile longer.


----------

